# B-25j



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Does anybody here know who manufactures the most accurate and detailed B-25J model kit ? . I am planning on making a diorama featuring a "J" model variant of the B-25 bomber.

Thanks
John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I would try Hasegawa's 1/72 B-25J. It received excellent comments in FSM when it was release about 4 years ago.

Revell (Germany) makes a 1/48 B-25J, also available as a Revellogram kit.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I just picked up a "revell" 1/48 scale B-25j from michaels for 11.76 (with coupon) Its the old Monogram Pro-Modeller B-25j.Nice kit Super Price. Very detailed.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Thanks for the info guys. The Revell kit is the one I will get.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

AZbuilder said:


> Does anybody here know who manufactures the most accurate and detailed B-25J model kit ? . I am planning on making a diorama featuring a "J" model variant of the B-25 bomber.
> 
> Thanks
> John
> ...



Well you don't say what scale. Personally I really like the ooold Monogram 1/48 kit, now sold by Revell and Revell Germany. It has a TON of detail and is pretty cheap. Unless you want the decals in the German issue, stick with the US boxing as its a bit cheaper for the same plastic. The current issue is the revised tooling first used in the Monogram Pro Modeller Release in the 90s. It has side gun pods added among other minor additions and tweaks.

Hasegawa's new tool 1/72 model is very nice. I think Revell Germany also sells at least one version in their range. Its also pretty expensive. Its good, but IMHO not that good for the $$$.

Italeri's Mitchell was a decent kit and makes a nice model.
I forget what version the Monogram snap together kit was. Its a fairly nice kit too but takes some sanding here and there. The Airfix kit is VERY old, although its up for a reissue this summer.

You might check reviews over on Modelling Madness... they have a lot of useful kit reviews and build ups.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just remember to post your pix when you get going. Good choice, B-25! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

